# LGB STILL DELIVERS



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so these little 2-4-0s are toy like. I'm sure LGB never pretented any different, but they are still a lot of fun.
Actually when you handle them they are not so small! They are a good weight and rather stocky.
A bit like the wife, but that's too much information.
Video shows the train..only

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi10MVinPGs


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, really like the video, i love these little trains too,unfortunatley mine does not have sound, could you please tell me, is the sound on yours the american sound tender, thanks.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By ped on 08 Jan 2010 12:45 PM 
Hi, really like the video, i love these little trains too,unfortunatley mine does not have sound, could you please tell me, is the sound on yours the american sound tender, thanks.

Hi ped Both mine came with the standard sound for these Models.
I had them about 3 years ago in the UK.

Maybe some were without sound? Can Someone with LGB experience answer this?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Many of the 0-4-0 came with sound. If you have this type of Locomotive you can add an American Sound Tender very easily. I have them in stock.


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, thanyou for your help, i forgot to mention that my 0-4-0 came from a starter set, perhaps this could be why it has no sound, now that you have informed me that a sound tender can be added easily, as soon as funds allow i will be getting one, once again thanks for the help, Pete.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 69232 has a plain body and comes with decals taht go ob the top of the tender. 
When I upgraded mine, I switched the tender tops so as to keep the better/larger decals.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB's designers had a really good grasp of how to miniaturize. They didn't attempt to make these hyper-realistic, they made them sort of a child's memory of trains in books and pictures. So they are really delightful to watch. Not realistic, but then very little is realistic about a G scale train anyway


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

My Southern is 6 years old and going strong. Never had to repair it. Just keeps going and going. Regards Dennis


----------

